# ARG! VENT RANT Stop bugging me about Cesar Milan!



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Every time this woman sees Otto at school, she asks me the same question "Do you ever watch Cesar?" as if my watching an hour of the dog whisperer is going to magickly solve Otto's problem of yodeling and getting over excited dropping James at school. 

I had a thread about this last fall. Good suggestions were given, we've worked them and Otto is getting better, through repetition. He doesn't pull on the way there anymore. He doesn't try to drag me into the school anymore. He doesn't yodel, try to walk backwards or jump on the school fence trying to get back to James. He can even sit calmly and wait for James at pick up time! It's getting better, not perfect yet. 

I've tried explaining that I do have a bit of dog training experience-wait-that was a month ago, maybe she forgot who she's talking to. Maybe she just needs to talk? 

If the Cesar Lady weren't James' best friend's babysitter, I'd tell her to bugger off. 

Drives me nuts, I'm not into Cesar Milan or even watching TV for that matter. If I have a dog issue that I haven't dealt with before, I analyze the situation, ask questions here and to my 'real life' friends. Then I work on with the dog - how it's done right? ARG Do you ever watch Cesar.

I've tried explaining to this woman that Otto and James have relationship issues. Otto desperately craves James' attention so he acts up. James is leaving, going into school so the little attention he gives Otto is going away, even if only for a few hours. 

It's a situational behavior that I understand why he acts like this, we're working on it and it's slowly getting better. 
The boy and the dog are like giant orbs of kinetic energy crashing into each other. We're working on their relationship issues, giving Otto the attention he craves without taking away from my older dog (who decided a long time ago that SHE is James' dog)

It's like this woman wants me to alpha roll the dog on the sidewalk, Cesar style. Maybe get him a treadmill and haul it down to the school...

Then he jumped on me infront of her. And oh oh oh that's so bad. I told her flat out I don't care about jumping - it's affectionate, I don't want to break his spirit, he doesn't jump on my kids and - the big AND - if someone breaks into my house, a big maniac dog jumping all over is quiet a deternt.

Thanks for reading, I had to get that out of my system. Grrr do you ever watch Cesar. YES and I don't like his methods!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina It's like this woman wants me to alpha roll the dog on the sidewalk, Cesar style. Maybe get him a treadmill and haul it down to the school...


My coworkers are looking at me like I am a nut because I cannot stop laughing at the vision of pulling a treadmill down the sidewalk, tilted up on its side so just the wheels are on the ground, while walking a dog.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL through the snowbanks, along the ice - with 6 year old in tow complaining the whole time becuase most days Mommy gives him a ride to school. 

That's a topic for another thread - I was a walker in elementary school. My moms didn't give me a ride unless it was raining. I walked twice as far - really I did, we were just inside the 1 mile radius. He only has to walk 4/10 of a mile. There is no hill. There is no muddy field. There is no shortcut through the woods like I had (and used to get yelled at for becuase who knows what creeps are in the woods). I still have strange dreams about walking that route.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Ya know emily, I didn't get that picture until you posted....Good things its just me and the dog at home. No one to look at me funny while I laugh out of the blue...


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

It's funny how many people watch Cesar Milan's show, hang onto his every word, and then insist on offering you unsolicited advice on how to correct every little problem that they perceive with your dog. I find that the people who do that tend to be those who don't even own a dog in the first place, and don't know jack about owning or training a dog. When people bring it up with me, I just tell them I dislike that show and the methods he uses, and point to my pup and tell them he was trained without them and is doing fine.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina There is no shortcut through the woods like I had (and used to get yelled at for becuase who knows what creeps are in the woods). I still have strange dreams about walking that route.


 On my way to school when I was a kid I had to walk over what used to be train tracks. When I walked that route, they were just woods. One of the older kids told me "potheads" hung out in those woods and not to go in there. I had no idea what the heck they were talking about so for probably a year I was afraid that someone with a giant teapot for a head was going to come out of the woods at me. I swear I did. It was horrible. 

One day I told my mom and she told me there were no pot headed people in there. But she never did explain what a pothead was. I had to wait until I was much older to learn that. lol


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good point, my older pre-Cesar era dog Morgan will be going for pick up this afternoon...


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: VirginiaIt's funny how many people watch Cesar Milan's show, hang onto his every word,


In my house, if Mandi is trying too hard to get someone to play and poking us with her toys, I'll hold two fingers out at her and tell her to stop before I "Cesar Milan" her (for those that don't know, Cesar REALLY likes to take his two fingers and poke dogs in the shoulder to tell them who is the boss).


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: Do you ever watch Cesar?"


I have < artfully laugh> 
but
I work with my dog based on the training advice of certified & educated dog behaviorists with extensive breed experience who have actually met & assessed my dog rather than <u>some guy</u> on TV


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayCesar REALLY likes to take his two fingers and poke dogs in the shoulder to tell them who is the boss.


Yeah I had a woman at the park insist I try that on Otto. It worked the first 2 times. Then Otto decided it was a game.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Tell her you're too busy watching Victoria Stilwell on "It's me or the Dog." 

Or, you're too busy with life to be watching t.v.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can honestly say I've never watched the Cesar Milan show, but so many people ask me if I do just because I'm training my dog. I don't even know why I would take his advice, he's never met my dog, so then why should I apply his training methods to my dog?

I did, however, LOVE the south park episode making fun of cesar milan.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jenn my trainer says cesar is an idiot 
I have watched him and I shake my head on some stuff

I hate to say it but she need to MHOB!!!
does she own a dog? and I am not talking lap dog which is what Cesar deals with mostly 

I know Otto loves James and James loves Morgan and Otii is going to fight for his attention cause he knows this. Until James acknowledges him a little he should stop. 

Tell crazy lady to Back Off


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Tell this annoying person that you have personally called Cesar, and he thoroughly endorses what you are doing with Otto. 

And yes, I do watch him from time to time. I don't think any trainer has all the answers, but I do think from time to time he makes some good points. I would never substitute a TV program for a good OB group that I could actually go to anyway, but he is entertaining, and as I said I think some of what he teaches is just basic common sense and there's nothing wrong with that. 

____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Jenn, I just cant believe you would scorn Cesar like that! Just pull a Mandalay on that lady and poke her in the neck next time she gives you advice.








How's the cheese?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for reading, I had to get that out of my system. Grrr do you ever watch Cesar. YES and I don't like his methods! [/quote]


I think this lady's twin brother lives near me. Almost every time he sees me out with Benny he says "Have you see the way Cesar trains his dog? I just say YES, but Cesar is mostly rehabilatating dogs. MKy dog does not. I am attemptinhg tp train my dog in a positive way so he wil not need rehab. And there are other methods of rehab then Cesar's ways. 
The next time the guy sees me we have this conversation all over again.....


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

I like watching Cesar just for entertainment, but I would NEVER use his techniques (and my doggie trainer says the same). Yes, it appears he is effective... hmmmmm... 

I particularly liked the one with the Great Dane afraid of shiny floors. Who hasn't had that happen...


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I've watched ~20min of a Cesar show (the dog was easy, it was all the owners)









I have a good laugh watching At the End of My Leash  - not only does he fix your dog but he's a life coach too, so your relationship also gets a fixer-upper


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL, I actually have suggested that the next time they watch Caesar, they turn off the sound and watch him, not the dogs, watch his body language. He exudes confidence.....this more than anything I think is what many dogs respond to. He behaves as if the dogs have already obeyed him. Very effective, but not very helpful for the average owner who probably lacks confidence themselves.
while I dont like some (or many) of his methods, I will not deny that at least Caesar has improved the general publics understanding of the need for training. He has done some good things for dogs.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Caesar isnt for everyone. Thats for sure. I rarely watch that show. 

I like "Its me or the Dog" better or "Dog 101"


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I wouldn't be laughing if I didn't have to deal with this, myself. And yes, it's annoying as [heck]!!

My dad has never really had a dog of his own. He grew up with dogs, but never actively took part in their training. We had dogs when I was a kid, but again, he didn't actively take on any training responsibilities. (Threw a great frisbee for them, though, and was always real quick to let mom know when there was something that needed to be cleaned up. LOL) 
Anyhow, fast forward thirty-some odd years. He loves to come over to visit and play with my boys. Only NOW, he's discovered the "authority" that is the great Dog Whisperer. UGH! He LOVES to tell me what I'm doing wrong and what Cesar has to say about any given behavior my guys exhibit when he's here. Drives me batty!! For instance, Riley will jump up and actually give hugs -- only to me (I happen to love it.) Everyone else, he only does it when invited. But OH... I shouldn't let him do that, because "the authority" says that he's trying to dominate me. Gah!
He accompanied us on a walk one day because he refused to believe how beautifully Riley walks. Riley was walking about two feet in front of me, with a good two feet of slack in the leash. Uh oh... I should never let him walk ahead of me -- that's not good! (He's not pulling. I don't care if he's in front of me or not.)

Luckily, he's my dad and I don't have to be polite. I CAN tell him to bugger off. (Lovingly, of course.)








So yeah... I feel your pain. Everyone's an expert...


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

I've only had one Cesar moment.

I was walking Hope and a guy who had another dog told me I looked like a calm assertive pack leader...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

This woman does have little yappers. Surprise she bothers to train them at all!

LOL I'm an assertive pack leader, self confidence hasn't ever been a problem. Calm, now that's a problem when there's 3 kids involved. Especially DS#1, love him dearly but he's just like his father (hiney head)

Jen, the cheese was cleaned. 6 year old boy, the sister he can't stand and shredded cheese - need I say more?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would probably say something smart alec-y like,,"sure I watch ceasar in fact he was at my house last week and rehabbed Otto can't you see how great he is?" LOL

Or,," oh you mean ceasar milan?? I am dating him ya know )))


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:And yes, I do watch him from time to time. I don't think any trainer has all the answers, but I do think from time to time he makes some good points. I would never substitute a TV program for a good OB group that I could actually go to anyway, but he is entertaining, and as I said I think some of what he teaches is just basic common sense and there's nothing wrong with that.


I too watch him and I agree with this. 

I like to "take" things I like from different trainers that will work for my dogs. Some of the things he does I like, like being a confident pack leader with head held high on walks and some of the other things he does I don't. I guess take it with a grain of salt. People don't have to take everything he says to the T, lol.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I do watch Cesar if I am bored on a friday night...hardly ever.
I watch Victoria, too. Any dog related show will get my interest over sitcom or reality type shows.
My favorite dog show is Dogtown...those are real trainers solving problems that matter. It isn't on enough, Cesar is on tv too much.
My friend and her groomer went to see Cesar in Chicago and were smitten w/ him and his techniques. I nodded while she told me about her experience and showing me her autographed pic. He does have charisma and marketing savvy, I'll give him that.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

For just plain TV watching, I like that new guy's program (the one about teaching dogs tricks ... what's his name - a really young looking fellow) on Animal Planet better.


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

I watch him and some of the stuff he does helps I only once had to touch Sierra with my foot to snap her out of trying to play with Hunter before trainning class cause she was acting all wild and hyper, you mean zac george I watch his show also.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I like Victoria Stilwell.
She seems very nice & in tune with the dogs!
No harsh methods either! 

Ceasar is sort of a goon! :rofl:


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAI would probably say something smart alec-y like,,"sure I watch ceasar in fact he was at my house last week and rehabbed Otto can't you see how great he is?" LOL
> 
> Or,," oh you mean ceasar milan?? I am dating him ya know )))


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I think Cesar is HOT!! and find him to be fascinating... I've been watching his show more lately..









Do I agree with all the stuff he does, no.. some of it yes.. I do like the way he carries himself and he's got balls.. I also see where he is not a trainer, nor does he claim to be..


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I usually just watch for the people, most people are just stupid when it comes to their dogs, no wonder these dogs have problems!! Like the college girls on Me or the Dog that had chi poop all over their house?!? OMG!

I do hate those dang words "pack leader" and "alpha of my pack" I HATE hearing people using them when talking about training their dogs..."you know, I had to pee on the shrub first because Ceasar said if my dog peed on it first the dog would never recognize me as pack leader" or some crap like that.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieI usually just watch for the people, most people are just stupid when it comes to their dogs, no wonder these dogs have problems!! Like the college girls on Me or the Dog that had chi poop all over their house?!? OMG!


I saw that episode! That was so disgusting, and the way those girls acted, so smarmy and pleased with themselves despite the fact that they were living in a house covered in crap! How do you even make excuses for something like that? If I were their landlord I would've evicted them as soon as the first poo nugget sat around for a few hours.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinFor just plain TV watching, I like that new guy's program (the one about teaching dogs tricks ... what's his name - a really young looking fellow) on Animal Planet better.


Superfetch? I have seen the ads but never caught a show. 

If Cesar or Victoria are on, I'll watch them, but we usually end up making fun of them the whole time. I don't think Victoria and I would make it under the same roof for more than just a few minutes. About the time she wrinkled up her face at me like she does the people on the show I think I'd be picking up her skinnyself and tossing her out into the snow.

As for Cesar, it would all depend how long he'd tolerate the pokes when I started poking him like he'd be poking my dog. I don't know why, but the Cesar pokes REALLY bug me. He talks about being all packleadery and alpha and treating your dog like another dog would that was the pack leader. I have never seen a dog poke another dog in the shoulder for not getting off the couch.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I used to be asked all the time if I watched because I have trained dogs and walk more than 1 at a time, so I did finally watch, and occasionally will still, BUT, it is always the people who need training. I have to admit I have done some of his things, before I ever watched, I have used my foot to snap a dog out of something when they are too focused, just a touch not a kick. Did that over 20 years ago with a sheltie first and he learned to walk without hysterics when a dog approached. Today i used the poke with a pooper scooper when Ty decided to ignore my commands to ignore the growling dog in the yard behind while on poop patrol, yep works like a poke with fingers. So we may use something but it wasn't learned from him, years of what works all put together.

By the way no dogs were injured while pooper scooping.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SunCzarina There is no shortcut through the woods like I had (and used to get yelled at for becuase who knows what creeps are in the woods). I still have strange dreams about walking that route.
> ...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: aubieI HATE hearing people using them when talking about training their dogs..."you know, I had to pee on the shrub first because Ceasar said if my dog peed on it first the dog would never recognize me as pack leader" or some crap like that.










Hmmm maybe that explains why Otto has a healthy respect for my boys - they're 5 and 6 years old. When a little boy has to go, any tree or shrub will do. My oldest was telling me on the way home from a ski trip that one of his current goals is to pee on the trees of every walmart that he sees.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

[/quote]








Hmmm maybe that explains why Otto has a healthy respect for my boys - they're 5 and 6 years old. When a little boy has to go, any tree or shrub will do. My oldest was telling me on the way home from a ski trip that one of his current goals is to pee on the trees of every walmart that he sees. [/quote]

















As a mom of three boys I can so relate!


----------

